# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  СРОЧНО! Продам на сегодня билет в Филармонию

## Анжела Алексеева

Продам *срочно* один билет в Филармонию. Сегодня 15 января 2015 г. - вальсы, польки, марши Штрауса.
Начало 19,00. Тел. 068-259-12-83, 095-215-63-79.
Партер 3 ряд.

----------


## Анжела Алексеева

Концерт перенесли на сегодня из-за траура. Предложение актуально.

----------

